# French Bulldog Screaming



## Elisasalamone (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi All, 

I am new to this site, so thanks for allowing me to post this... We have recently bought a French Bulldog female puppy, she was born on the 15th September and we got her on the 16th November. We got a cage which she sleeps in, in our bedroom and a play pen for when she is downstairs (we have other dogs and i don't trust them just yet with her) whenever we put her in either she SCREAMS, i have never heard anything like it, this can go on from 30 mins to 2 hours before she gets tired and sleeps a little, then starts again. We have been strongly advised to not acknowledge her when she is doing this as it will teach her that screaming gets attention. The problem is she isn't stopping, has anyone else had this or can anyone offer any helpful advice?. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Well yes the obvious thing to do would be to ignore it and hope she learns that it doesn't get her attention, BUT if she does it for so long this obviously isn't working. 

First of all does she have anything in the playpen with her? A stuffed kong or long-lasting chew would keep her occupied.

Secondly what do you do when she stops? I'd be clicker training her so that as soon as she stops, even for a second you 'click' and shove a treat in her gob. You need to do this pretty much every time she stops crying though.

She's associating the crate and play pen with being alone and ignored, so you really need to change this association or it will be hard to break. Always give her loads of treats or toys when you put her in the playpen so she sees it as a fun place, and I'd be associating the crate with settling down to sleep.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

You can't ignore a dog screaming in a crate like that! She is distressed so it would be cruel to ignore her.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is more than average distress from the way you describe it. She seems really terrified to scream for two hours.

WHat breeds/ages/sex are your other dogs - and is there a particular reason why you feel you can't trust them with the puppy?

If you are just worried that they may resent her, have some supervised time with all the dogs together - if you are really uncomfortable, gently keep hold of the collars of your other dogs. They must be used to the sight, scent and (DEFINITELY) sound of her by now, and will need to get to know her. The more you keep them apart, the less they can learn about each other.

I've never had any problems introducing puppies to adult dogs, but if people on here have then I'm sure they'll give you some advice. 

You are going to end up with an anxious, fearful puppy if you continue like this.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

did you introduce her to the crate and playpen before leaving her in there? 
Plonking her in there and expecting her to accept it is probably adding to the reason she is so distressed.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How was she and the other puppies kept at the breeder's? 

Do you have the crate in the bedroom next to your bed, so that you could reach down to comfort her if she gets distressed. Or does she still scream despite this?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

She is just a baby, and has just been taken from her mum and siblings. I most definitely could not ignore a little one screaming in distress like this.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> *did you introduce her to the crate and playpen before leaving her in there? *
> Plonking her in there and expecting her to accept it is probably adding to the reason she is so distressed.





MerlinsMum said:


> How was she and the other puppies kept at the breeder's?
> 
> *Do you have the crate in the bedroom next to your bed, so that you could reach down to comfort her if she gets distressed. *Or does she still scream despite this?


Two good points.


----------



## Jadestubeau (Aug 23, 2014)

I had my little frenchie 5th of September. We have two older male dogs a staffy and border terrier. She is crated at night as the staffs will no doubt lie on her and squish goes the frenchie. But how I introduced it was had a really good play, when I could see her nodding off I placed her in the crate and sat at the entrance door open stroking her till she fell asleep then when she fell asleep I crept off, left the door open so that when she woke she was in the crate but can get straight out, I built this up and gradually then started closing the crate door when she fell asleep. Yes she did cry/scream as frenchies do actually scream haha to begi. With but gradually she went longer and longer without crying. 

I started this the moment I got her home as I knew she'd be sleeping in the kitchen with the boys and couldn't be free reign in there. 

I was lucky and she didn't make a sound on her first night or any night since, well she did wake me at 6.30 but that's good enough for me. She has a giant fluffy teddy in her crate, dently Nysa bone, a bully chew! Look these up as they last mine ages, they can be a bit smelly and are vile when you realise what they are but she's so happy with it and it keeps her content, I buy mine off ebay 5 large thick ones for 6.99 which when you do find them in pet shops the ebay price is v good. 

She does get a kong from time to time but not every day as it has to be a treat rather than the norm else she gets bored. She also has a blanket and puppy pads just in case.

She gets fed in her crate and also when she travels in our van we put her crate in there for her to travel in. now she has absolutely no issues with it. She's 5 months now , we've had her for three and being crated is the most natural thing for at night and sometimes during the day, but that's not my long term intentions for her so now we need to tip the balance so that she can behave when having the option of if she wants to go In her crate or not.

Our biggest issue is, that now her crate is so fun the boys love to wander in and steal her treats, often find them in there the toe rags!

Sorry for my long response


----------

